# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Video em HD lindissimo

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Aqui vai um Vídeo lindíssimo de de um membro do RC em HD
Aconselho a quem quiser ver o vídeo em HD, deixe o vídeo carregar por completo ou então verão o vídeo aos soluços.

YouTube - kentish reef

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas
Grande qualidade esse HD, claro também a aquário. 

 :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Muito porreiro esse video. Sera mesmo preto o fundo do aquario? Da um aspecto altamente. :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Robson Adachi

Muito show o video...o fundo preto da outra visão no aquario ficou show mesmo :Pracima:

----------

